
The 70 kilo single person plane - ph0rque
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-kilo-person-plane.html
======
pedalpete
I went to the <http://www.flynano.com/> website, I have to say that the main
image isn't exactly inspiring. Sure it looks like the guys having a good time
flying, but he also appears to be flying in some post-apocolyptic scene.

I'm curious how much pilot weight affects a craft with such a low weight
already, and why they would start with a water based craft, as I assume it
takes more energy to get up to take-off speed from the water than from land.

~~~
chops
_and why they would start with a water based craft_

My guess would be related to minimizing things, no need for landing gear
speeds up the process to get to release. The only moving parts appear to be
the prop, otherwise it's all chassis.

Also crashing in water is at least a little more forgiving that landing on
concrete.

I want one.

~~~
raganwald
I agree that it minimizes moving parts. HOWEVER. Takeoff and landing on water
is more difficult than land, because the water actually sucks the hull
downwards, thus takeoff is more challenging than with wheels. Wheels would add
some manufacturing complexity, but inexpensive and lightweight landing gear is
a solved problem for ultra-light aircraft. I'd certainly like to hear their
rationale for this. If they are real, I'd guess that they are going after a
market--such as people who own cottages--where access to water is plentiful
but access to prepared runways surfaces is not.

------
mkn
It appears to at least have been built:
<http://www.eaa.org/news/2011/2011-04-14_aero.asp>

The craft hasn't yet had it's maiden flight. It's an interesting concept. I've
always liked the joined-wing concept from a structural standpoint but, if the
wing nuts in my graduating class were to be believed, stability and control of
that layout isn't trivial.

~~~
raganwald
Thanks for the link!

 _This striking box-wing airplane is all carbon fiber composite and can start
only from water. It is probably the most interesting airplane proposal at this
fair. The maiden flight is planned in a few weeks. Because of severe winters
in Finland, flight testing was made only with scale R/C models._

I'm mystified as to how they can promise deliveries this summer if they
haven't even had a full-scale flight yet. Can you comment on their production
optimism?

Also, I can't see any control surfaces for pitch or roll. What am I missing?

------
raquo
You know what's important here? Deliveries start Summer 2011. There is so much
vaporware with small vehicle companies. Well okay, not vaporware, but years of
delays at least. It's a great MVP, not perfect, but still awesome.

------
frisco
Anyone have a video? What kind of certification and/or testing is needed for a
craft like this?

Looking into how to buy an order option (provided it's not vaporware).

~~~
raquo
Depending on where you are, this plane may possibly fit in the Ultralight
category ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultralight_aviation> ) - i.e. none or
very little paperwork required. Not sure about max/stall speed requirements -
seems like it doesn't fit in US definition of ultralight, it's LSA (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-sport_aircraft> ) in US probably.

